

Self-hosted vs outsourcing - mantas
http://blog.puncht.com/2009/06/10/self-vs-outsourcing/

======
locopati
It's a great theory as long as all those outsourced sites: stay in business,
offer you a way to backup your information, don't act like jerks (ex: suddenly
killing your account for unknown and unanswerable reasons), don't suddenly
change business models and start charging you a lot for what was cheap or
something for what was free.

Perhaps there's room in the market for all-in-one local solutions (even if
it's the freely-produced-out-of-love market). I'm thinking of something like
Wamp for Windows (a complete LAMP stack that you can install from one exe and
gives you a simple control panel for the whole thing). Maybe a Linux distro
that installs (or gives you options during install) all the packages you might
want for a web business - source control, bug tracking, blog, wiki, web
server, db, scripting languages, etc) plus configures firewall, backup
systems, etc (or guides you through setting up something like that). Or maybe
it's not a distro but a HOWTO.

Or maybe that sort of thing already exists and someone wants to link to it :)

~~~
wooby
GitHub Firewall Install is a turnkey, local GitHub. I'm not into hosting
commercial software in private repos on GitHub though. It's periodically down,
and that stuff needs to work. And GitHub FI looks pricey.

I think I'm better off with a VPS, gitosis, and local backups. It's cheap, it
works, and it doesn't matter that I don't have all the cool social networking
aspects of GitHub.

~~~
rossriley
It is occasionally down but the whole point of git is that it's distributed,
if you need to deploy when github is down you just do it from your local
version.

~~~
zacharypinter
Assuming you don't rely on submodules for your deploy :)

------
jnorthrop
Where is the discussion of the whole risk/reward aspect. When I was
freelancing I had dreams of building up an entire service agency that I would,
some day, sell for millions. I knew the risks of failure were greater but the
upside was golden. After 5 years reality struck and with a growing family I
tabled my dream I went for a solid corporate job and some stability.

The person in this story took the risk (although her reward is different) and
failed. C'est la vie.

